
Encryption App ‘Signal’ Fights Censorship with a Clever Workaround - sprucely
https://www.wired.com/2016/12/encryption-app-signal-fights-censorship-clever-workaround/
======
NoGravitas
I found the linked article on [domain fronting][0] to be very interesting.

[0]:
[https://www.bamsoftware.com/papers/fronting/](https://www.bamsoftware.com/papers/fronting/)

------
dest
Next step for egypt could be to MITM the whole country's traffic

